# Problema con un amplificador de sonido



## Juan15 (Oct 24, 2010)

Tengo un amplificador studio-standard ca-2010 by FISHER . que tiene un problema no tiene salida de audio ni en aux ni en túner lo probé con un téster en las salida del audio y simplemente tiene 8 v sea que le bajé o le suba volumen alguien me podría ayudar con este problema por favor.....


----------



## zxeth (Oct 24, 2010)

hmm, medio raro, 8 volts constantes o va variando?, los 8 volts con entrada de audio o solo?


----------



## Juan15 (Oct 24, 2010)

Los 8 v son constantes sin importar que le suba o le bajé el volumen . con o sin entrada de audio


----------



## zxeth (Oct 24, 2010)

parece que tenes quemado el amplificador, ya lo abriste apra ver que tiene?, tenes experiencia en electronica?


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 24, 2010)

Juan15 dijo:


> Tengo un amplificador studio-standard ca-2010 by FISHER . que tiene un problema no tiene salida de audio ni en aux ni en túner *lo probé con un téster en las salida del audio y simplemente tiene 8 v *sea que le bajé o le suba volumen alguien me podría ayudar con este problema por favor.....


 

Estas midiendo en DC o en AC?


----------



## Juan15 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sí ya lo abrí y lo estuve verificando y es complicado acceder a la tableta donde están todos los circuitos... haci que decidí mejor preguntar y si se un poco de electrónica.

Y lo medi en DC


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 24, 2010)

Juan15 dijo:


> Sí ya lo abrí y lo estuve verificando y es complicado acceder a la tableta donde están todos los circuitos... haci que decidí mejor preguntar y si se un poco de electrónica.
> 
> Y lo medi en DC


 
Ok. es con integrados el ampli? o con transistores?


----------



## Juan15 (Oct 24, 2010)

Creo... no estoy seguro.. que es un transistor y está atornillado a un dispersador de calor.


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 24, 2010)

Juan15 dijo:


> Creo... no estoy seguro.. que es un transistor y está atornillado a un dispersador de calor.


 
Esuve viendo unos diagramas y encontre un modelo similar, y la parte del ampli esta elaborada en base a un I.C. driver (uPC1270h) y un par de  transistores.
Deberias decirnos como es la etapa de salida, o bien unas fotos de las placas!


----------



## Juan15 (Oct 24, 2010)

Listo.. lo de las fotos sería mañana ... pero no entiendo lo que tú dices de la etapa de salida


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 24, 2010)

Juan15 dijo:


> pero no entiendo lo que tú dices de la etapa de salida


 
Por los que nos comentas, tu amplificador tiene un (o unos) problema el la etapa de salida (parte del circuito del ampli que se encarga de manejar la corriente y el voltaje aplicado a los parlantes). por eso te preguntaba, pero si podes subir unas fotos lo vamos viendo entre todos!

Saludos!


----------



## Juan15 (Oct 29, 2010)

Gracias por tú ayuda pero abrí el ampl tiene un IC STK043 sé lo compre nuevo se lo reemplace y el ampl quedó como nuevo ...... pero necesito que me ayuden a saber de cuantos w es el ampli para comprarle unas bocinas adecuadas para que no las quemén.....


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 29, 2010)

En el datasheet especifica la potencia de salida del amplificador.
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/S/T/K/-/STK-043.shtml

Hay que tener cuidado con ese tipo de integrados ya que ahora, son muy falsificados.
Saludos!


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 29, 2010)

Juan15 dijo:


> Gracias por tú ayuda pero abrí el ampl tiene un IC STK043 sé lo compre nuevo se lo reemplace y el ampl quedó como nuevo ...... pero necesito que me ayuden a saber de cuantos w es el ampli para comprarle unas bocinas adecuadas para que no las quemén.....


 

Las potencias de esos CI no son muy grandes, ya que vas a gastar te recomiendo que el gasto valga la pena!!!


----------

